# Fuji Finepix as a Webcam - Is it possible?



## munch (Mar 5, 2003)

Does anyone know if its possible to run a Fuji Finepix A204 Digital Camera as a webcam on a mac.

Having just bought one and read the manual, it says that it only works as a webcam in Windows XP, but there must be a way of making it work on a Mac in either OS9 or OSX (preferably).

Any help would be great and if you know what I need (drivers etc.) and where to get them that would be even better.

cheers


Munch


----------



## joaquindromero (Apr 16, 2003)

I am having the same problem with FinePix 4800.  WebCam looks great in windows but no go in OSX or OS 9.
Have you called Fuji?

Let me know if you find the answer.  I will do the same.

Thanks
jr


----------



## bobw (Apr 16, 2003)

You might be able to get it working using a these drivers;

http://www.ioxperts.com/devices_fwwebcams.html


----------



## munch (Apr 18, 2003)

well that was a big help... NOT!

for a kick-off, its not a Firewire camera by any means, and secondly, are you expecting me to try each driver till I find the right one?

I called Fuji who said that the problems lies not with them (as I thought), but I would have to use a third party program such as Yahoo Messenger. I do anyway, and still haven't had any luck so I got in touch with Yahoo Technical Support who were very helpful. They told me that at the moment, no driver was available but they were looking into creating one.

So far I've heard nothing back.

It seems no matter how advanced this stuff gets, there will always be this Mac/PC divide.


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 27, 2003)

I have the same problem, FinePix F402 with the cradle, and it won't work even with YIM. What a pain...how hard can it be to write a driver, and for Macintosh which is supposed to be driven by creativity and video and photography etc.etc.


----------

